# Reproduction Whizzer Sign Scam (BUYERS BEWARE)



## Vintage-Whizzer (Mar 9, 2020)

The guy selling the unlimited supply of Porcelain Whizzer signs on ebay is a scammer. 
Ebay is allowing this fraudulent activity and will not stop this guy.
Also, he has more then one account, so be careful when buying any Whizzer signs from ebay.
If you look at the attached picture you can see patterns of other signs that laid across this sign while aging in it's rust bath.
You can also see his rust stained fingers from doing this on a daily basis.









						RARE!! LARGE OLD VINTAGE 1952 WHIZZER SALES-SERVICE PORCELAIN ENAMEL SIGN   | eBay
					

It has 4 holes for mounting. Graphics are sharp with vivid colors. Sold As Is.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 9, 2020)

looks like an original to me,repros don't say made in usa 52 the guy selling them is a ebay member since 2013?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 9, 2020)

That is repro.  Guy sells a lot of "old" signs.  If you were born yesterday you would be "old" also.  I know scammers on E-bay that been on well before 2013!  
Buyer beware!  ALWAYS READ FEEDBACK!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 9, 2020)

I assumed these were repop even though the seller does not disclose. I've been watching them - on auction they sell for a decent price and look the part.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 9, 2020)

100% reproduction. The gas and oil hobby is inundated with these fake signs.  Do your home work before you buy.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 9, 2020)

the signs are deliberately chipped and "weathered" to look old. A common method is to use muriatic acid to obtain a rust patina.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 9, 2020)

when shopping for signs look at the seller's other items for sale. If he has several of the same sign or has sold several in the past or has an abundance of "vintage" items with low starting prices, chances are it is not real.  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=114142966318


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 9, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> looks like an original to me,repros don't say made in usa 52 the guy selling them is a ebay member since 2013?



Several on ebay now this on is at $13.50 currently....


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Mar 9, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> looks like an original to me,repros don't say made in usa 52 the guy selling them is a ebay member since 2013?



Besides all of the other red flags, the fact that is says 1952 is one of the biggest giveaways to me. 
You could simply post it as a Whizzer sign and not say anything and the 1952 will validate it's age for certain buyers.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Mar 10, 2020)

Good news! One person out there actually canceled his or her bid. 
Feels good to at least help one person.


----------

